# are these show or flying rollers?



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

I got them from an auction so I am not to sure? 

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b336/animals1981/?action=view&current=P1010158.jpg

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b336/animals1981/?action=view&current=P1010148.jpg

http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b336/animals1981/?action=view&current=P1010152.jpg

and a bunch at the bottom of this page 


http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b336/animals1981/?start=0


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

u need to photograph the bird and not the cat


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

so no one can tell?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have no idea what the difference in the two are. I don't actually think I knew there WAS a difference. Sorry.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

The birds you have don't look like "Show Rollers". Like the one posted below. But they could be performing type rollers that were bred for showing. If you are looking for performing rollers the only way to really be sure is to see them fly.

One thing for sure, your birds are going to be "dinner" if you let them out with the cat loose.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bigislerollers said:


> The birds you have don't look like "Show Rollers". Like the one posted below. But they could be performing type rollers that were bred for showing. If you are looking for performing rollers the only way to really be sure is to see them fly.
> 
> One thing for sure, your birds are going to be "dinner" if you let them out with the cat loose.


not to change the subject but if I have to scrape poop, boy I wish it was in Hawaii!


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> not to change the subject but if I have to scrape poop, boy I wish it was in Hawaii!


Aloha Spirit Wings,

Yes, it is nice scraping poop in Hawaii.  But........there is a very *big* price to pay for living in "Paradise".


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

OK its just those rollers in that pic are so much bigger then other rollers of mine that are diff colors 


It seems like the pigeons that carry the same gene that creates those strange colors are also bigger? ALl the pigeons that are that same color tend to be larger


Kinda like 3 colored cats tend to be a bit bigger? Weird eh?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha Spirit Wings,
> 
> Yes, it is nice scraping poop in Hawaii.  But........there is a very *big* price to pay for living in "Paradise".


I have to agree with Dexter.... Most of us has a second job.


----------

